# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  Best Progressive Lens Available

## Astigmatism

Hi everyone.  This is my first post, and I hope I'm allowed here.  I'm a medical doctor, but not specialized in Opthamology.   Optics are too challenging and complex.

I have enjoyed wearing Polycarbonate progressive lenses, and last year the Optician ordered Varilux lenses for my present prescription:  

-1.75  -0.75  x 090

0.00   -2.25  x 090

0.5 base in

Add +2.50

I lost those eyeglasses, so I went for a re-check and there's been no change.  

This time I went to a well-known optical chain, LensCrafters,  because they grind the lenses frequently within one hour.  I didn't care about the price ---- superb vision is the goal.

But they asked me what type of lens I want !!

• 1.  Standard Polycarbonate   (blanks in stock, takes an hour)

• 2.  AVP Classic  (blanks in stock, takes an hour)

• 3.  Varilux  (outside vendor, two week wait)


I had no idea what to choose, so I'm doing research by posting here.  

The store assistant called over the lab manager who said that Varilux has 15&#37; more distance, 18% more intermediate, and 20% more reading width... which he called "channels".  He said some people can't tell the difference between standard and Varilux, but that I should consider Varilux because I had them before.  AVP Classic is apparently LensCrafters own brand, supposedly to compete with Varilux.

I want the best blanks available.

It's difficult to believe one gets something better (Varilux at $200 more per pair) with no compromise in any other way.

So I'm posting here asking... *which lens material should I choose ?*    Is Varilux really the best ?   Is there something better ?   Any downside problems in choosing Varilux ? 

Anyone know if that AVP Classic is equivalent to or close to Varilux ?  It's $100 less expensive than Varilux.




Thank you so much !!:hammer:


P.S. Costco has "1.67" Polycarbonates by Essilor - - - the highest quality Costco offers, and they will grind the lenses and put them in your frames or their frames for about half the price of LensCrafters, but it's a two and a half week wait.

----------


## chip anderson

To learn the answer to such questions you must ask a salesperson for the manufacturer.  I can guarantee that the salesperson will tell you that his company's product, in it's most expensive model is the "best" available.

I can also guarantee, it won't be polycarbonate.

Chip

----------


## Judy Canty

I'm sure that you have at least one friend or collegue who is an Ophthalmologist.  As him or her who they refer their patients to or who they get the most positive feedback about.  Go there and ask for the most experienced Optician to help you.

----------

